# lemon pepper cream sauce



## msjones07 (Jul 16, 2011)

I found this recipe online and I was wondering if anyone had any ideas of how I can incorporate a slow cooker and boneless skinless chicken breasts with rice and breadcrumbs

Lemon Pepper Cream Sauce

2 cups heavy cream

1 1/2 tsp cornstarch 

1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 

1 tbsp lemon zest 

1 1/2 tsp lemon pepper seasoning 

In a heavy saucepan, slowly bring cream to a boil, stirring to prevent scorching. Reduce heat and simmer 5 to 6 minutes, stirring often until slightly reduced. Dissolve cornstarch in lemon juice. Remove cream from heat and add cornstarch/lemon juice mixture, whisking several minutes until thickened. Stir in lemon zest and lemon pepper seasoning. Keep warm over very low heat, stirring often.

*Reheat leftover sauce very slowly over low heat or it may separate


----------



## msjones07 (Jul 16, 2011)

Lemon Pepper Cream Sauce

2 cups heavy cream

1 1/2 tsp cornstarch 

1/4 cup fresh lemon juice 

1 tbsp lemon zest 

1 1/2 tsp lemon pepper seasoning 

In a heavy saucepan, slowly bring cream to a boil, stirring to prevent scorching. Reduce heat and simmer 5 to 6 minutes, stirring often until slightly reduced. Dissolve cornstarch in lemon juice. Remove cream from heat and add cornstarch/lemon juice mixture, whisking several minutes until thickened. Stir in lemon zest and lemon pepper seasoning. Keep warm over very low heat, stirring often.

*Reheat leftover sauce very slowly over low heat or it may separate


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

All lemon pepper seasonings have that strange artificial taste.

    Substitute it with a hint more real lemon juice, some more  grated lemon essence, and some good fresh cracked pepper to taste  it will be better.

    I would make a Bechamel and proceed with seasong from there as lemon juice will curdle the cream in most cases over time and heating.

    Cream sauce will get thinner but most times will not break unless you use to much butter.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Poach the chickenbreast in chickenstock = NO boiling or the chicken will get tough! Don't have chickenstock? Use water and a Knorr chicken bouillon cube(*). You will not need salt in the sauce when using a bouillon cube. Takes around 30 minutes to poach (make a cut in one to check). Set aside from the heat.

Make a simple béchamel using butter, flour and the poaching liquid. Add some lemon juice to taste. Add a dash of cream (no more boiling after this!!). Add chickenbreasts (in cubes if you like).

I presume the lemon pepper is szechuan pepper or it's Japanese variant sancho pepper?

Best to always dry-roast these peppercorns first in a pan and then turn into a coarse powder in a mortar!

(*)Don't have chickenstock nor bouillon cubes? Put some water to a boil, add an onion cut in halves, some unpeeled garlic, chopped carrot, a stick of celery if any, bay leaf, parcely stalks, a little lemon juice and a slice of the peel (no white), herbs to taste; thyme, rosemary, tarragon...etc. Do choose your own ingredients and experiment!

Let simmer for 20 minutes. Then add the chicken and poach gently.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

ChrisBelgium said:


> ...Make a simple béchamel using butter, flour and the poaching liquid....


Am I miss-educated or is this a _velouté_?


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

You're absolutely right, Pete, it is a velouté. Thanks for drawing my attention to this.


----------

